# Wanting to learn on family boards.



## Deamea (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey, my name is sydney and im trying to find some long lost snow boards from the family so I can learn how to ride the way my dad did! I know its a long shot but if anyone still has Bootleg snowboards ill buy them off you. My dad still has his board that was made for him and he's been looking for them for a while as well. Heres a picture of one of their favorite spots with all four Bootleg boards.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Give this a read:

Bootleg snowboard. Anyone heard of a bootleg snowboard?

Sounds like you have a task ahead of you finding what you are looking for.

My bad. You've seen it already.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I like what you're doing trying to find those old boards to learn on and you'll be much better served and have a better time learning on a modern board


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Good luck on your hunt!!! I think it would be cool for you to find one and ride it. But in all honestly you are better off learning on a modern board. I think Never Summer bought the company maybe for sentimental sake pick up a modern never summer board used to learn on.


----------



## henjj (Mar 17, 2021)

I've got one


----------



## henjj (Mar 17, 2021)

ATTACH


----------



## henjj (Mar 17, 2021)

ATTACH


----------



## henjj (Mar 17, 2021)

ATTACH


----------

